# Something showed up in my driveway.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

A neighbour left this for me.










It has inspired me to create a hybrid pumpkinrot scarecrow but it's head will be that of the pumpkin thief by Denhaunt in this thread http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21224
Build thread to start soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice, I like it...sooo much potential!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool...what FE said!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Attack of the twig people!:googly:

Looking forward to seeing what you do with this, WC.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet! Can't wait to see what you turn it into!
I wish my neighbors would leave me stuff like that! 
All they leave me now is dog crap and leaves!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, I had a non Haunt related drop off as well. One of my buddies knows I like to take vehicles and restore them so this was in the garage.









It's good to be known as Mr. Fix it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet. im so envious of you


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Wish I had neighbors like yours!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Guess I never did show what I did with that tree so here it is.










Took some leftover material, cheap plastic skull and a metal rod and in about 20 minutes came up with this.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wicked!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great - well done!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a great prop in only 20 minutes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The red lighting in the head gives the face a wonderfully wicked look.

BB


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

:googly: Wow!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.
Roxy the head glows a little more in the pic than in real life but not by much.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! Very cool!


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

nice!


----------

